# Lavendar/Vanilla FO



## gallerygirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Got it from "From Nature with Love"  - it smells terrific, just like the B&BW!     I prefer very earthy, woodsy scents, but wanted something very feminine and not overwhelming to give away - this was perfect.  k


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Dec 13, 2007)

That's good to know as the Vanilla Lavender from WSSP doesn't smell good (to me) at all.. :?


----------



## Bret (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the Lavender Vanilla from KY and it's quite nice. Especially considering I hate that smell


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 13, 2007)

I make my own up using Lavender 40/42 and Warm Vanilla Sugar FO, with a touch of Bulgarian Lavender EO.  I like the blend, a LOT! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## chksdtr (Dec 24, 2007)

I use the Lavender Vanilla from Carolina Candle and it is a very nice scent indeed.  Also, Alabaster has some really nice scents too.


----------



## Candydazzles (Apr 16, 2012)

*Just Scent*

Just Scent has a really nice Lavender Vanilla fragrance oil that throws a ton in soy wax.  I haven't tried it in soap personally, but I bet its great in soap to


----------



## dandelion (Apr 18, 2012)

Millcreek Soy Wax, their Lavender Vanilla is great, sticks well and the price is right!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 20, 2012)

I like ng's lav/van, but I just bought some from aroma haven and not sure i like it, at least in the bottle.


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 20, 2012)

I adore WSP's Sleep Time EO blend... it's Lavender and vanilla and smells sooo nice.  Not medicinal at all!


----------

